# Cutting Brass Sheet



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok,
So I have never worked with brass sheet material. I have always used styrene. But I am considering using some brass sheet material I have to make a template that I can use to make multiple styrene parts accurately and repeatably using a router base attachment on my dermal. How do I cut the pattern into the brass sheet?

Devon


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Depending on it's thickness; Scissors, paper cutters, hand shears, jeweler's saw....separating disc.... power tools with metal cutting blades...
If you are soldering, cut larger and then cut back to soldered part after. A filet makes a good solder joint, remove after it cools.
John


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't know off the top of my head right now how thick it is but light duty stuff wont cut it. I tried. The stuff will be used as a template so it has to be curved cuts or I would just use a round cut off wheel. The jewelers saw might work, would be like a coping saw.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

To cut brass I use:

Tin Snips: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Wiss-12-1-2-in-Straight-Tinner-s-Snips-A9L/100046741

And the Harbor Freight mini chop saw: http://www.harborfreight.com/2-in-bench-top-cut-off-saw-61900.html


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

John pretty well has it covered,
If using a power saw, (I've cut up to 1/16" brass sheet with a jig saw or Micromark's table saw) it is better and safer to sandwich the brass sheet between two thin pieces of plywood. Glue your pattern to the ply. For curved cuts, the jig saw, scroll saw or jewelers saw work well. Cut outside the line and file or sand back to the measurement you want. 
Metal work is a great skill to develop for all sorts of train projects, imperative if you're into live steam like I am.
Have fun,
Tom


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys it was the curved internal cuts I was worried about. That's where a jewelers saw and the scroll will be nice. I never thought of either one. I have access to a scroll saw and I assume getting a metal cutting blade for it wont be an issue for soft metal. I used to have one for my band saw but need to be able to start in the middle. 

Well that helped thanks guys.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Devon,
I don't know how many pieces that you need cut using the Dremel with a template, but since you have styrene, why not make the template using styrene?
Maybe 3 or 4 layers of .060 glued together should last for a long time.
Just a thought?
Another is, I have all my styrene parts cut by the local plastics shop using a laser cutter.
I just send him the files, and then pick up the pieces.
Is it a difficult shape that you are making?
Good luck with the project.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

David Leech said:


> Devon,
> I don't know how many pieces that you need cut using the Dremel with a template, but since you have styrene, why not make the template using styrene?
> Maybe 3 or 4 layers of .060 glued together should last for a long time.
> Just a thought?
> ...


 Well what got the idea started was doing the Carter Coaches from the Masters class. I figured all those seats and stuff could be easily cut If I had a stencil. I have some brass so I was thinking that a brass stencil could be made and then use it as a router template. 

But I do like the idea of seeing if someone local has a laser cuter. I might have to look into that. Even after I made the stencil it still wouldn't be the easiest thing to do. I am only making two coaches and one combine when I do decide to do it.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Ah seats!
Devon, have you perhaps also considered just creating one seat, making a silicone mold, and then casting them in urethane resin.
It's great fun and very useful when you need a lot of the same part.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

David Leech said:


> Ah seats!
> Devon, have you perhaps also considered just creating one seat, making a silicone mold, and then casting them in urethane resin.
> It's great fun and very useful when you need a lot of the same part.
> All the best,
> David Leech, Delta, Canada


That's a much better plan. I am embarrassed I hadn't thought of that because that is a process I am familiar with in. 

Thanks again

And that is a lot of seats


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I second David's recommendation. The 2-part casting resin and the 2-part silicone mold material from Micromart is easy to use. It picks up intricate detail. The cast parts are very durable. They carry dyes for color or paint it.


----------

